# Pittsy's Big Yellow Review



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Pittsy's Big Yellow Review*

I was looking for a new drying towel and decided on the Big Yellow Drying towel from Prestige car care.

I would just like to add that dealing with Jeff was an absolute pleasure and he was really helpful.

i was a little sceptical initially because i normally use a plusher style towel and thought this looked a bit flat.

*The Product:*

The towel supplied was a nice yellow colour which is obvious by the name 
It felt like it is a quality item and was well packaged.

Prestige car care say: Big yellow is a 60cm x60cm 500gsm drinking machine. Big yellow is made from 3 layers of high quality Microfiber. The first layer is a diamond weave, which allows water/dirt etc to pass into the middle of the towel where it meets the second layer of microfiber. This a very thin layer, which holds all the dirt/grit that passes through to it from the outer layer of diamond weave. The towel is then sandwiched together by a final layer of diamond weave. The results are a well rounded, diverse towel that glides and retains large amounts water. There is nothing like this on the market currently, and this will be your "go to" drying towel. If you look after it well it will last for years to come.

Which all sounds good in theory but in reality will it be as good as the competition?

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was as usual really filthy after 2 weeks driving around Oxford City center, lots of desert dust and a general disregard for car cleanliness

The car was Snowfoamed then washed as normal.



The towel was then used to dry the car....



The towel seemed to soak up endless amounts of water, by folding the towel up into 4 therefore making it 4 times as thick it really soaked the standing water up:thumb:



The areas the towel was laid on came up almost completely dry, and the funny thing is that the wetter the towel became the better it performed.

Normally i would use 2 towels on the car but the single Big Yellow sufficed:thumb:

It was only toward the end of the drying did i feel the need to wring the towel out and was really suprised at the amount of water that came out:thumb:



The car came out really dry with no smears so gotta be pleased with that, in addition to this when the towel was gently swiped across the paintwork it didn't feel grabby at all just really smooth.

*Price:*

£14.99 from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p2/Prestige_Car_Care's_Legendary_"BIG_YELLOW".html

*Would i use it again?*

For sure....
This is a wicked drying towel and will be the 1st towel i grab out of the drawer:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

If you are in the market for a new drying towel this should certainly be considered.
Don't be put off by the fact that its not big, thick and fluffy it just works and its smooth action really inspires confidence:thumb:
Now it is a little more expensive than some of the current competition but it is just as effective and the way it glides across the bodywork without any grabbing due to its flatter non fluffy design makes it possibly not a game changer but a really good towel and as anyone that has a black car knows you need all the help you can get.:thumb:


----------

